# I think the DIY Forum needs a little humor - Plywood



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

This is pretty funny, and I don't think the joke forum would appreciate it:

View attachment Plywood.wmv


----------



## nightgigger (Oct 13, 2008)

That's marketing!


----------

